# Where to find parts for theater seats?



## res4688

Hey everyone,
I am new to the forum and have recently bought some theater seats from a friend. I'm not sure what kind they are as there are no tags and they need 2 new cables for the leg rests. I haven't had any luck calling around or online, any suggestions would be great thanks in advance.


----------



## usrsld

Try contacting Roman at... www.rtheaters.com

He's a HT seating expert.


----------

